# Suche Lied



## Kellerkind79 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ich suche ein Lied aus den späten 90gern.
Es war ähnlich die die Lieder von The Prodigy nur mit etwas Drum&Bass, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und das
Video war in Schwarzweiß. Ich kann mich noch vage erinnern, dass es kurz nach oder gleichzeitig mit "Firestarter" in den Charts war.
Suche schon die ganze Zeit.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, welches Lied ich meine.

EDIT: Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ein "Ain´t" im Titel war, glaube ich, muss aber nicht.

EDIT2: Hat sich erledigt: "ain't talkin bout dub" von Apollo 440


----------



## Van25 (4. Juli 2013)

wär niemals draufgekommen... kenne auch nur stop the rock... cant stop the rock


----------



## Uziflator (13. Juli 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film-und-buch/23059-sammelthread-songname-gesucht.html


----------

